# Back to plowing with a Jeep



## dt5150

had an 83 cj7 with a western plow on it for several years, sold that, and haven't had another jeep since (had many cj's over the years). i then put a meyer super-v 7.5' on my daily driver, an 07 nissan titan. plowed with that for the last 3 or 4 years but decided after almost 11 years of owning the truck, i was ready for something new. so, sold the nissan, plow included, and bought a new truck, a ram 1500. now since nobody really offers much for plows for rams, and i really don't want to plow with it anyway (it's too new and too nice) i decided to hunt for another jeep to plow with.

i happened across an 05 wrangler, 6 cyl, 116k, auto, hard top and a 6'8 homesteader on it for short money. nice jeep, especially for new england. no real rust or rot at all, frame, floors, fenders, tub, everything is clean and solid. a rare find for us here in salt central. the plow.. meh. i'm not overly impressed with it, and i haven't even used it yet. but i know it'll do better than my atv and/or snowblower. one thing i noticed right away is that the blade does not lift very high at all, maybe 5 inches or so. i don't know if this is a problem or if it's just the way these homesteaders are. no chain, ram lift so there's really no way to adjust anything. it also doesn't have any kind of jack or support system which will make it difficult to put on and take off. thankfully it's pretty light weight so i can muscle it around a bit. eventually i may upgrade to a better setup such as a boss or snow-way or something, but i'll run this for this winter most likely. unless it totally sucks..

i do plan to add some height and bigger tires to the jeep down the road, maybe this spring/summer. i can't stand stock.. i just can't leave it like that. anyway, here she is.


----------



## info4tim

Nice ride....n catch! Esp up there in salt belt! Did you use a hammer on All parts of frame to chk for the bounce effect? esp. Under skid plate n frt n rear control arms For rust?


----------



## dt5150

thanks. a rare find for sure. checked the frame as thoroughly as possible inside and out. she's definitely solid.


----------



## dt5150

fabbed up a back drag blade for the homesteader plow.


----------



## info4tim

Great! nice looking plow also. good luck with it.


----------



## theplowmeister

Make SURE that you shift into first and NOT "D" when plowing.


----------



## BUFF

Head gear looks like it's tilted forward and you're A frame is lower at the pivot point.
Also what's the deal with the trailer ball on to of the moldboard?


----------



## info4tim

theplowmeister said:


> Make SURE that you shift into first and NOT "D" when plowing.


Whaaaaaaa?


----------



## theplowmeister

my trany guy said the internals of the 3 speed trany are such that when YOU put it in 1 it works different than when the trany selects first gear. He said this is a well known issue in the drag racing community. 

ask me why I needed to know this?


----------



## info4tim

Ok so I'm def Not driving s race car. I'd Never think of plowing in 1st gear and have the chance to burn up my rebuilt $3k trans! 
Anyone else care to weigh in?


----------



## theplowmeister

Just saying the trany has a week link, you can avoid it by shifting into 1st when pushing. 

But do what you want. I learned the hard way, trying to save you the same.


----------



## info4tim

Ok I might buy that specific to our TJs. Can you get any other info on specifics by chance? Did you blow your trans in auto? Do you try to push piles or too much snow at one time? thanx


----------



## theplowmeister

eup blew the tranny not a perticuly big storm. Id have to dig up my tranny guy and ask.


----------



## info4tim

theplowmeister said:


> eup blew the tranny not a perticuly big storm. Id have to dig up my tranny guy and ask.


That'd be great. Think many of us here might benefit from his insight. Are you then advocating to plow entire storm in first? Btw, how much snow, say on an unplowed park lot or access road would you just consider "too much" to handle with our TJs? N yes i know usually....plow with the storm n all that. However, say you get a call after "a decent amt" of snow has fallen already for one/both of scenarios shown above.


----------



## On a Call

what is the story on the hitch ball


----------



## theplowmeister

1 I dont plow parking lots
2 I dont plow roads

ITS A JEEP not a 1 ton

Ive plowed 36+ inches in driveways that are ~ 1/4 mile long.

Ill find my tranny guy and get the propper names of the stuff inside that brakes.


----------



## info4tim

So you've actually plowed 3' in one pass? Really. Ive plowed quite a bit last 4 yrs with the jeep, and know 3' of driveway or road is too much at once esp. with our jeeps. Maybe That was the underlying cauz of your trannys demise! Just too much to push at once for sure. Powder, Maybe but a stretch...def not wet slop! Possibly even 
for a 1 ton I'd say. Small lots (banks n the like are perfect for a jeep) and small retirement community roads (hmmmm...just like your 1/4 mile long driveways) are perfect for our jeeps. Remember, these are tractor engines in our TJs only! Tranny guy might clear up a lot on the 1st gear issue. thx!


----------



## theplowmeister

It was 3' of dry snow I was using MY Jeep standard tranny jeep with 1 ton rear diff 456 gears blizzak tires and V plow. I took small bites to the side or put it in V (love the V plow)

Ive been plowing with Jeeps for 31 years. in all that time ive Busted 1 front diff (ran outa oil) and 1 auto tranny . 

and a driveway is 1/2 the width of a condo road.


----------



## info4tim

Ok also been plowing 30+. And I wouldn't even attempt 2'+ with a jeep. know limits of your tools I say. A V is the cats meow but very pricey for my pockets.


----------



## Rustyk

yeah whats up with the hitch ball,first time i've seen that,just curious.It is a nice jeep hope you have good luck with it.


----------



## 2006Rubi

Hitch ball is likely for moving light trailers around, pretty good idea as you don't have to get out to hitch up. Maybe the PO had a box trailer or something he moved around while plowing?


----------



## gunsworth

theplowmeister said:


> my trany guy said the internals of the 3 speed trany are such that when YOU put it in 1 it works different than when the trany selects first gear. He said this is a well known issue in the drag racing community.
> 
> ask me why I needed to know this?


but he has an 05 which will have the 4 speed (42rle) not the earlier tj 3 speed (32rh)

Still want to hear more about plowing in 1st vs drive...

MY 98 Tj with the 32rh has 180k miles, has had a plow since it left the dealer, and beat by employees each snow storm since. the trans is original and only had fluid and filter changes.


----------



## info4tim

gunsworth said:


> but he has an 05 which will have the 4 speed (42rle) not the earlier tj 3 speed (32rh)
> 
> Still want to hear more about plowing in 1st vs drive...
> 
> MY 98 Tj with the 32rh has 180k miles, has had a plow since it left the dealer, and beat by employees each snow storm since. the trans is original and only had fluid and filter changes.


Me too of course. Do tell us all


----------



## TecyTJ

My TJ also has an automatic and I always plowed in drive . Should I be plowing in 1st gear ?
Terry


----------



## info4tim

TecyTJ said:


> My TJ also has an automatic and I always plowed in drive . Should I be plowing in 1st gear ?
> Terry


Think the jury never came back on that one! I for one, would Never plow in a specific gear -auto for me.


----------



## Richh56

Like I heard plow in 4L to reduce your trans temp ?


----------



## info4tim

Richh56 said:


> Like I heard plow in 4L to reduce your trans temp ?


NO! plow in highest transfer you can...step down only if required. start In regular 2wheel, then 4Hi, Then 4Lo if all else fails! 4lo in a jeep is Slower then a crawl..only needed for max torque.


----------



## Richh56

info4tim said:


> NO! plow in highest transfer you can...step down only if required. start In regular 2wheel, then 4Hi, Then 4Lo if all else fails! 4lo in a jeep is Slower then a crawl..only needed for max torque.


I thought that sounded stupied when this guy told me that... we were talking about keeping transmission temperature down and this guy said when he got hot he would drop in in 4L and his trans would coold down..


----------



## info4tim

Richh56 said:


> I thought that sounded stupied when this guy told me that... we were talking about keeping transmission temperature down and this guy said when he got hot he would drop in in 4L and his trans would coold down..


Yeah stick with that...only if you have a trans shop lol! Think in fairness, he meant 1st gear of an auto. still, No Way would I plow in 1st gear wtf!?


----------



## dt5150

i've been plowing in D, 4wd H (xfer case won't go into low, will fix when the weather warms up). been fine so far, and plows quite well even with the homesteader. it handles my driveway duty no problem. i'm sure glad i bought it.. a few of the storms this year were pretty bad. not so much snow wise, but temp and wind wise. i certainly didn't miss being on the atv plowing or walking behind the snowblower. nice to be in a warm heated cab with the radio on!

as for the hitch ball, i think 2006rubi is correct. from the rust color around the ball, i would guess the PO used it to move a small trailer around. pretty slick idea actually, as long as it isn't too heavy.


----------



## info4tim

No tranny guy yet?


----------



## info4tim

Bump on the tranny guy!?


----------

